# New holland br 740 question



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

I am looking a 2005 nh br 740 with net wrap. The baler has the bale command plus monitor and it has just over 10,000 rolls on it. The price is around 12,000, my question is are there any major problems with this baler? Whats the difference between the 740 and the 740a? Right now im baling around 200 rounds a year, will this baler be a good upgrade, im currently running a hesston 5530. Thanks for any advice


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It will last you a long long time. I rolled 200 cornstalk bales last fall, I have enough storage to store 1100 bales inside and that usually gets full every year then had another 150 on the ground for cow hay. Haven't had many problems with my BR740A yet.

Pretty much the BR740A has the updates on it already compared to a 740 which can be added, a few other minor differences as well.

Price seems a touch high to me though, I paid 17K for my 740A but it had less than 3000 bales on it at the time.


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

What are the upgrades that were done on the 740a? The baler looks to be in good shape, i guess my question is with it being just a 740 model would it be a deal breaker since its not a 740a?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Have you checked tractorhouse and fastline for comparable balers with similar number of bales for your area? That'll help you get in the ballpark.

Then you can adjust up/down depending on condition/paint/wear marks/etc.

Ralph


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the info, i have checked tractor house and the price seems to be inline or slightly cheaper than other balers like this one. I guess my biggest concern is i had read somewhere that the A series had some upgrades to the net wrap system that the the first gen 740s really needed and i dont not want to buy something that is going to be a problem. As stated before the baler seems to be in great shape for its age, but its just those upgrades that comcern me.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

One thing on the NH balers is check for worn grooves around the top roller in the sledge frame where the belt wraps around the top steal roller. After about 10,000 bales the sledge frame needs to be welded up for sure if not before then in sandy soils. If not maintained the frame can break and cost around 3-7k$ to fix.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The biggest difference between a 740 and 740A is the "A" at the end of the number. Minimal changes between the two models. Nothing on the net wrap was changed that would make a difference in performance. A sledge frame for a 740 is @ 375.00. Do check it out though and have it welded if worn. If a NH dealer has the baler, I would also have them update the software.


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks again for all the info. The baler is at a deere dealer, what updates are out for the software?


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

The reason I said several thousand dollar repair bill if the sledge breaks is because if it breaks while baling it can cause one edge of the belts to stretch causing them to not track straight. Also if it has that many bales on it then I'm sure the drive gears on the rollers will be worn to a point. So if your going to rebuild the frame you might as well put new gears and bearings in it too. They can run 250-450$ a piece. I just rebuilt my friends this winter and was very costly mistake for a poor design IMO.


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

That makes sense on cost assicoted with the break of the sledge frame. I do not think that the baler has been run in sandy soil due to the fact it was used in the mtns. I think im going to look at it again tomorrow and ill check for wear like you have suggested. Would you be scared to get the baler if the wear is minimal?


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd look it over really close before buying it. If it's been sitting there a long time I'd see if they'd let you bale with it first. I'm not sure when your hay season starts but we aren't to far off our baling season on our winter cover crops just a few weeks away on some fields. I'm not a fan of the sledge frame style balers I've got a NH myself and I'm not a fan of it. I use my deere mostly now unless I'm running behind and just need to use the NH to help play catch up running two balers. I'd also think of resale too, I'm not sure your location but see what brands sell the best in your area. Also think about service too and how easy it is to get parts for it. I think you said it was at a deere dealership, if so I'd finance it through deere to get there deere insurance. IMHO the deere insurance is the best out there. If that's what you want then use the fire out of it and if something happens to it then let deere buy you a new one or at least off set the cost on it. As you know round balers are notorious for catching fire thus the need of insurance. On that note before you buy it have the dealer hook it up to a tractor and engage the PTO. Let it run for 30-40 min and using a laser thermometer take reading on all the bearings. Even measure around the sides around the rollers and bearing in the sledge. If you see some hot ones then use that in negotiating power of the price. Deduct the price of parts and at least 65$ per hour for changing even if your going to fix yourself. Your time is worth just as much as the dealerships. Good luck ????


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I would question the need to replace belts if a sledge frame breaks, unless it doubles up on a roller. Poor tracking of the belts is the cause for the wear on the frame in the first place. On most balers the most wear will be on the left side of the frame because operators fail to properly fill the left side of the bale. Belts, in normal situations, will generally track to the side that needs hay. On a 4ft wide baler like the 740, it is not as much of an issue but on the 5 ft machines it is more apparent. Any way it is a totally avoidable failure if you do an annual baler inspection. As for sledge gear wear, the BR balers do not have the wear on the gears like the 0, 4, and 8 series balers had. On those earlier balers the wear concentrated on the lowest of the three gears and the first idler above it. The BR balers do not have these two items and only use two gears and one idler. The software upgrade is not that big of a deal.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but does the software update go through the bale command or the baler? I'm just wondering if I can drop my bale command off at the dealer, or if they need the whole baler. Figured I'd ask because I had never even heard of it until getting on this forum.

Also does the 740 have the cutouts for pulling out top rollers like the 740A? The OP was asking for differences, and I know the older balers like the 644 didn't have the cutouts for pulling the rolls straight out.

Also for $12k I hope that baler has the extra sweep pickup, if has the narrow pickup I'd look around for a NH with the wide pickup.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The software has to be installed to the baler, the monitor is just that, a readout with control buttons. A monitor from one BR series baler will work with another and display the number of bales actually on that baler. Think of it like this, the control box is just like your monitor that sits on your desk, the real computing power is in the computer, in this case the computer is part of the actual baler.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

mlappin said:


> The software has to be installed to the baler, the monitor is just that, a readout with control buttons. A monitor from one BR series baler will work with another and display the number of bales actually on that baler. Think of it like this, the control box is just like your monitor that sits on your desk, the real computing power is in the computer, in this case the computer is part of the actual baler.


Gotchya, thanks.


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

It does have the extra sweep pickup. Actually headed that way to check it out again. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

Well i looked over the baler today and sure enough the sledge frame did have wear in it on one side. I pointed this out to the dealer, he said he would get it welded and would relace the belts and came down on the price. Im torn though because i dont know wether to jump on it or walk. Im going back tomorrow to look at a deere 458 with 5-6000 rolls on it. Theres a big price difference between the two and i dont know if i can justify the difference for only rolling 200 rolls a year right now. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JMO but that deere is a lot of over kill for 200 bales a yr. if they are replacing the belts and fix the frame and come down on the $ I'd say mission accomplished I wouldn't be scared of the baler if it was me,


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yea i agree with your thinking and i think its the most logical choice, but for some reason i just keep thinking i should lean toward the deere. All logic reasoning though points to the nh as you mentioned.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

200 rolls a year isn't much. 200 bales is about how often I grease mine. Like to do at least 2000 bales a year with my BR NH. 5 years to put 1000 bales on, take you 25 years to get to 15,000 bales!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Sd1030 said:


> Yea i agree with your thinking and i think its the most logical choice, but for some reason i just keep thinking i should lean toward the deere. All logic reasoning though points to the nh as you mentioned.


 That shiny green paint will lure you in. I'am a very open minded person and would rather have the green in my pocket vs in the shed. I have owned both JD and NH balers both are good but again at 200 bales a yr save your $ and get the NH you will like that baler alot. Straight up truth you can't even justify the interest on the JD baler for 200 bales a yr it will be tough even on that NH by that is MHO do the right thing and buy the NH..... I'll shut up now


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

I agree with your thoughts thanks for your input.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Your a smart guy , your doing the right thing . You will like that NH and it will give you good service.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Sounds like they are working with you on the NH to me. If I was only doing your own or 200 a year I wouldn't be afraid of the NH. I'd save the money. I'm just curious was the frame wore out on the left or the right. One of the main reasons they wear out on one side more is cause most guys always turn the same way. I know you wouldn't think that'd effect the belts but I can't explaine how it does. After I fixed that last one over looked at everyone else's and there's are worn according to the way they bale. It can be due to belt tracking but not always. I've checked many and they track straight and not rubbing the sledge but will have a groove 3/16 deep wore in it. Here's one tip tho IMO if it was to break I'd let it burn and collect the insurance. That's just my .02$ worth. On that note again it sounds like an alright deal and if he's doing that for you I'd put the green in my pocket. I love Deere but not when it comes to money. Also keep in mind your only talking about 200 a year. That's almost no wear at all on a baler but I would keep it shedded for sure.


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

It is wore on the right side if your looking at it from the rear of the baler. In one of your posts you mentioned the wear of the spockets, it appears that most of them have been replaced because they show little wear. I agree with the thoughts that 200 aint alot of rolls, im hoping to take on more hay land if the opportunity arises, but i guess for now i should go with the nh and maybe if the operation grows i can upgrade in the future.


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

Well i looked at the deere yesterdsy for kicks and giggles and it appears to be a nice baler. Its a 2010 with around 4500-5000, its also a silage special. So my question is would yall still go with the nh? Or would the deere be a option? The nh has over 10,000 its a 05 model and its not a silage special. So in reality we are not comparing apples to apples. Whats yalls thoughts?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That would depend on price and whether you think you'd find any advantage with the silage baler. But, as the others have said, 200 per year isn't many at all. I personally do quite well with a NH 644 for 200+ per year.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The silage special option doesn't really change the price that much. Options like bale slice or crop cutter (to use NH terminology) would.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

One thing I would do before I bought a baler with 10k bales on it for that price . I would check the bearings . You should hook tractor to baler and hear it running ,, then lift door release tension from belts . It is very easy to check rollers and bearings with tension off belts


----------

